# Japan Trip 2013



## JBroida (Jun 15, 2013)

Out of Town Notice

July 1st - July 21st

(Updated June 14th, 2013)


Once again, it's time for our anual Japan trip. This year we're changing a few things. Normally, Sara and I both head to Japan for about a month in the fall. During this time, I train under a few different master craftsmen. This year, however, Sara will be staying here to run the store and process shipments, while I head to Japan for about 3 weeks. My Japan training trip will take place from July 1st to July 21st. Our store will resume normal hours again on July 22nd. During my time in Japan, I will be learning under amazing master craftsmen like Hinoura-san and the Gesshin Hide craftsmen.

Unlike previous years, this year, all shipping will continue as normal (handled by Sara). Also, sara will be opening the store during this time... see the schedule below for our store hours during this time:

July 3rd (Wed)- Noon-5pm
July 5th (Fri)- Noon-5pm
July 8th (Mon)- Noon-5pm
July 10th (Wed)- Noon-5pm
July 12th (Fri)- Noon-5pm
July 14th (Sun)- Noon-5pm

Also, all sharpening services will be on hold from June 25th until July 21st.

If you need to contact us while we are out of town, we will be checking our e-mail regularly. For Jon, please send e-mails to [email protected] and for Sara, please send e-mails to [email protected].



Thank you so much for your patience and understanding.



-Jon


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 15, 2013)

I wish you the best on your trip. I hope you have fun and learn as much as you can.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 16, 2013)

Have fun and bring us back some cool stuff!


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 16, 2013)

have fun and take lots of pictures. i'd like to live vicariously through people who can travel and do unique stuff.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 16, 2013)

@stereo.pete our Japan trips are generally much more about my training than bringing back new things... this year, more so than ever before... but i'll do my best


----------



## ChiliPepper (Jun 17, 2013)

Have a great time Jon and bring us back some amazing stories about knife craftmanship!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 17, 2013)

Jon , ask if they would like to have a free labor for a week


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

just bumping this as a reminder to those who havent seen it yet


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe you can get hinoura-San to make that single bevel gyuto! And maybe a gesshin sakimaru! And maybe some super inexpensive moribashi! Oh who am I kidding? I want it all!!!!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

no joke... i would honestly get laughed at if i asked him for that


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol!! I wouldn't want that. I'm jealous of your trip, have a great time Jon! Safe travels


----------



## JBroida (Jun 22, 2013)

thanks


----------



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2013)

BUMP
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/out-of-town

Out of Town Notice
July 1st - July 21st
(Updated June 14th, 2013)

Once again, it's time for our anual Japan trip. This year we're changing a few things. Normally, Sara and I both head to Japan for about a month in the fall. During this time, I train under a few different master craftsmen. This year, however, Sara will be staying here to run the store and process shipments, while I head to Japan for about 3 weeks. My Japan training trip will take place from July 1st to July 21st. Our store will resume normal hours again on July 22nd. During my time in Japan, I will be learning under amazing master craftsmen like Hinoura-san and the Gesshin Hide craftsmen.

Unlike previous years, this year, all shipping will continue as normal (handled by Sara). Also, sara will be opening the store during this time... see the schedule below for our store hours during this time:

July 3rd (Wed)- Noon-5pm
July 5th (Fri)- Noon-5pm
July 8th (Mon)- Noon-5pm
July 10th (Wed)- Noon-5pm
July 12th (Fri)- Noon-5pm
July 14th (Sun)- Noon-5pm

Also, all sharpening services will be on hold from June 25th until July 21st.

If you need to contact us while we are out of town, we will be checking our e-mail regularly. For Jon, please send e-mails to [email protected] and for Sara, please send e-mails to [email protected].

Thank you so much for your patience and understanding.

-Jon


----------

